# Bsnl datacard 2g sim internet speed very slow.



## AshutoshM (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a Micromax 310g data card. I purchased a Bsnl excel 2g sim which is white colored. I recharged it with unlimited GPRS pack of Rs. 274. When I browsed net, the downloading speed was around 100-150 Kbps. I always surfed net with this 2g sim on 3G tower using UMTS connection. But, later it was blocked by the Bsnl company 5-6 days after I purchased it because the retailer from where I had purchased the sim had not submitted the documents. Then I purchased a new Bsnl mobile 2g sim which is Blue colored. I again recharged it with Rs. 274 pack but when I surfed the internet, the speed was too low i.e. 20-25 Kbps. Then I heard from someone that Bsnl Excel sim gives more speed than Bsnl mobile sim. I regretted buying that Bsnl mobile sim. Then I purchased another sim, this time Bsnl Excel white colored 2g sim and recharged it with Rs. 274 pack. When I tried it, I was totally shocked  to see the speed which was again 20-30 Kbps this time. I was totally frustrated to spend a lot of money and no result came out of it. I tried everything. I used UMTS setting, 3G tower but all in vain. I searched on the net for increasing the speed but no result. I also saw on one website 'how to get fast speeds on 2G sim'. In that it was written that :

Buy a 2g sim. Keep the balance 50+ and then recharge it with Rs. 274 unlimited pack and use UMTS settings and 3G tower to surf net at high speeds. 
Then I noticed one thing that balance should be 50+ ? or not as at first time when I purchased the sim which was later blocked had a balance of Rs. 15 only and even then it was giving a speed of 100-150 Kbps. Ohh... I am totally confused. Please, help. How to get back that 100-150 Kbps speed on my current Bsnl excel 2g sim?

Also, earlier when I had the excel sim which had been closed(mentioned above), I had installed updates for windows. But, the two sim cards I mentioned later that is BSNL mobile sim and new BSNL excel, these sim cards
I used after installing fresh copy of Windows XP and after installing XP, I immediately turned off the automatic updates. So, in my current XP, there are
no updates intalled. Is speed coming slow due to no installed uptates or what?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 6, 2011)

You were getting 3g speeds on a 2g sim because of a loophole in the bsnl network. Bsnl has found out about this error and fixed it in nearly all the states. This trick does not work anymore. If you want 3g speeds upgrade your sim to 3g. And get a data plan accordingly. You can check out the 3g data plans on the bsnl website.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 6, 2011)

Bsnl now block this loophole, if you want 3g speed in low price, then purchase new 3g sim .... Use for 7 days , and throw it, purchase a new 3g sim again..... Because bsnl giving 98GB data free for new 3g sim.... My some friends using this technique for unlimited 3g for one month....  They purchasing 4 3g sims every month...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 6, 2011)

There is a possibility that eventually there id proof may get black listed.


----------

